# Carolina Piedmont



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any updates ??????


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any news on the Derby ?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I sure would like to hear some info! A friend of mine is running derby with one and open& am with the other. Jason, post up if you get any info. Thanks


----------



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

Darlene Houlihan and Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer "Ready" win the Q for the second week in a row.
Congratulations Darlene and Ready!!!


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

The call backs for the derby are 4,5,6,8,9,11,12,14,15,17,18,20,22

Ran a double then a single. 22 dogs called back 13. most of the dogs that didn't get called back hunted on the back side of the second mark of the double. Long single up the middle.

Derby, am and open all started very late 10:30-11:00 due to fog. 

Am was taking about 7-8 min a dog. long hunts on the middle bird. dogs could be 2 feet from the bird and not wind it.

I am back home ( dog 16 in the derby) so that is all the reports I can give.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any call backs for the Am or Open?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

bump it up (enogh Charaters?


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Think there were 38 dogs called to the water blind in the Open. Sorry, don't know the numbers.

Don't think the derby finished today. Late start as noted above.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

The amateur did not finish the first series today..fog


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope the fog is gone today and everyone has a better day! Good luck all. I'll be waiting to hear how you do!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

all i know in the derby is that Hugh Arthur got 1rst , 2nd , and 3rd , and a Jam with my dog Nitro


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

15 dogs called back from the 1st series of the Amateur


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any numbers from derby or am? Does this mean they will have to go on tomorrow?


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Derby:

1st - Hugh Arthur with Pink (go Pink! 3 Wins in a row!)
2nd - Rick Millheim
3rd - Hugh Arthur with Choo
4th - Bruce Koonce


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

5" of rain on Friday made conditions & the work difficult in the open & Q. Fog made for a late start to the Am, derby & open on Sat.

Complete Q results as I recall were:

1st - D. Houlihan - Ready, Congratulations 2 blues in a row!
2nd - (J. Kent/C. Ledford) - Maggie, Congratulations QAA!
3rd - D.Didier - Hatch, we keep making progress
4th - J. Bandel - Cali
RJ - D. Didier - Gen, still running good after 2nd last week
Jam - A. Heath - Lucy

(most difficult water blind I've ever seen in a Q, but a nice set of tests made very difficult in the rain).

In the Am all three birds in the 1st series were difficult, no gimme birds from the 420 yd long bird, the 330 yd middle retired or the 218 yd flyer across the water. There were dogs lost on all 3 birds but some excellent work for several. Same could be said for the open 1st.

Cooper-Black is always tough but a very nice place to run.


----------



## Cole (Dec 29, 2003)

Amateur results are as follows...

1st Place... Tommy Parrish / Chase
2nd Place... Clint Joyner / Girlie
3rd Place... J.M. Dubose / Dyna
4th Place... Greg Seddon / Gunner

Reserve Jam ... Jason Cole / Furby

Jam... Jim Pickering / Chubby
Jam... Clint Joyner / Brother


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Greg and Gunner!

FOM


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Greg


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Does this give Greg and Gunner enough points for the National? How did they do in the Open? Thanks!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I think he needs 1.5 more points....

FOM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Greg!

Aaron


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Mike B. and Hugh Arthur on Pinks third Derby win in a row at Carolina Piedmont. Fantastic.


----------

